# PC um 1500 Euro



## Sagengestalt (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
heute Morgen hat sich mein PC zerlegt und ich muss mir einen neuen kaufen.

Meinen PC hatte ich 2007/2008 gekauft und dieser hat bis heute ordentlich durchgehalten,
ohne großartig nachzurüsten.

Das erwarte ich von dem Neuen auch, daher habe ich mir folgende Komponenten überlegt:

Die von Ihnen erstellte Konfiguration kann unter diesem Link aufgerufen werden:
hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC
HV20XE72DE	Intel Xeon E5-1620 v3, 4x 3.50GHz, Sockel 2011-3, bx, ohne Lüfter	315,34 €
HV1154AUDE	ASUS X99-A, ATX, Sockel 2011-3, DDR4	243,90 €
HV30SD32DE	Scythe Mugen 4, für alle Sockel geeignet	36,54 €
HV20C44KDE	16GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4 2400 MT/s DIMM 288pin, 8GBx2	227,87 €
HV203FE5DE	FRACTAL DESIGN Define R5 Black, ATX, ohne Netzteil	104,90 €
HVR601SBDE	be quiet! SYSTEM POWER 7 600W - bulk -	76,31 €
HV1040MUDE	MSI GeForce GTX 960 Gaming 2G, 2GB GDDR5	223,75 €
HV13SXP6DE	Seagate Desktop SSHD 1TB SATA 6Gb/s NCQ 8,9cm (3,5") SSHD (8MB)	80,55 €
HV12Z742DE	Crucial MX100 SSD 512GB (2,5", 7mm)	182,99 €
HV207C2RDE	LG CH12NS30 Blu-Ray ROM Retail	54,70 €
HVZPCDE	Rechner - Zusammenbau	29,99 €


Gesamtpreis: 1.576,84 €


Alle Preise sind Versandpreise


Ich möchte nicht übertakten aber mit dem X99 Board eine solide Grundlage schaffen.
Der große Gamer bin ich auch nicht mehr und hoffe das man mit der GTX960
noch was anfangen kann.

Die fast 1600 Euro sind schon oberstes Limit.

Gibt es an der Konfiguration was anzumerken?

Bin für jeden Rat/Hinweis dankbar.

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2015)

Nimm lieber den Sockel 1150 Xeon E3-1231v3, denn der So2011-3 ist einfach viel zu teuer (allein weil die Boards sehr teuer sind), und die CPUs für den Sockel 2011-3 bringen derzeit kaum mehr Leistung als die für den Sockel 1150.  Eine Ausnahme wäre, wenn du jetzt GANZ genau weißt, dass der Xeon für den 2011-3 bei den Dingen, die DU machst, wirklich doch viel bringen - aber der hat an sich auch nur 4 Kerne wie der E3-1231v3 - d.h. technisch dürfte der kaum einen Vorteil haben. Hyperthreading hat auch der 1231v3, also 8 Threads bei 4 Kernen.  Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass der Xeon 1620v3 so große Vorteile hat, dass allein die CPU schon 50€ mehr kostet als der 1231v3, dazu kommt noch das sauteure Board (Sockel 1150: da ist eines für 80€ schon recht gut).

Also mein Vorschlag: 
Xeon E3-1231v3 => 250€
Mainboard zB ASRock H97 Pro4 oder Gigabyte GA-H97-UD3 => 80€
RAM einfach DDR3-1600 mit 1,5V => 65€ bzw. 130€ je nach dem, ob du 8 oder 16GB nimmst


Der Rest: das Gehäuse ist edel, aber auch teuer - mit nem halb so teuren hättest du auch schon ein leises und durchdachtes Gehäuse - das nur als Info. Wenn du trotzdem das Define R5 willst, kannst du es natürlich nehmen. Das  Netzteil ist an sich schon zu viel, aber kannst du trotzdem drinlassen

Die Grafikkarte ist wiederum im Vergleich zum Rest viel zu schwach, die ist kaum stärker als eine AMD R9 280 (180€ ) - und auch wenn du nicht sooo der "Gamer" bist, würde ich da lieber eine AMD R9 290 nehmen, die ist 20-35% schneller und kostet 260-280€. 

Festplatte: das ist rausgeschmissenes Geld, da eine SSHD zu nehmen, auch weil du ja schon eine SSD nimmst - die SSHD hätte nen Vorteil, wenn du da Windows drauf hast, weil im SSD-Bereich dann einige häufig verwendete Dinge bereit gehalten werden. Aber Windows und sicher die meisten Programme und vlt auch Spiele kommen ja bei Dir sicher auf die SSD, und dann bringt eine SSHD auch kaum mehr was, wenn du quasi nur Daten auf ihr speicherst/liest. D.h.: nimm einfach eine zB Seagate 7200.14, die kostet ca 55€ für 1000GB

BluRay: bislang spielt BluRay keinerlei Rolle am PC, da kannst du lieber einfach ein DVD-LW nehmen, kostet nur 10-15€


----------



## Sagengestalt (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo Herbboy,

danke schon mal für die Hilfe.

Die von Ihnen erstellte Konfiguration kann unter diesem Link aufgerufen werden:
hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC

HV20XE54DE	Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 Box, LGA1150	256,69 €
HV1143IJDE	Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H, Sockel 1150, mATX	86,09 €
HV30SD32DE	Scythe Mugen 4, für alle Sockel geeignet	36,54 €
HV20MI49DE	16GB Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9	130,81 €
HV203FE5DE	FRACTAL DESIGN Define R5 Black, ATX, ohne Netzteil	104,90 €
HVR601SBDE	be quiet! SYSTEM POWER 7 600W - bulk -	76,31 €
HV1034UODE	ASUS R9290-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC mit MANTLE und Gaming Evolved Client, 2x DVI,HDMI, DisplayPort	287,03 €
HV13SB71DE	Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s	55,11 €
HV12Z742DE	Crucial MX100 SSD 512GB (2,5", 7mm)	182,99 €
HV207GB4DE	LG GH24NS bare schwarz	12,66 €
HVZPCDE	Rechner - Zusammenbau	29,99 €


Gesamtpreis: 1.259,12 €


Alle Preise sind Versandpreise

Der Preis liegt natürlich deutlich niedriger, doch die verbaute Hardware hat auch Ihre "Defizite", z.B. kein DDR4.
Ich habe natürlich nicht so die Ahnung wie du, da du täglich Konfigurationen beurteilst,
aber das X99 scheint mir irgendwie Zukunftssicherer,... (Bauchgefühl)

Die von Ihnen erstellte Konfiguration kann unter diesem Link aufgerufen werden:
hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC

HV20XE72DE	Intel Xeon E5-1620 v3, 4x 3.50GHz, Sockel 2011-3, bx, ohne Lüfter	315,34 €
HV114G08DE	GigaByte GA-X99-UD4, Sockel 2011-3, ATX, DDR4	226,79 €
HV30SD32DE	Scythe Mugen 4, für alle Sockel geeignet	36,54 €
HV20C44KDE	16GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4 2400 MT/s DIMM 288pin, 8GBx2	227,87 €
HV203FE5DE	FRACTAL DESIGN Define R5 Black, ATX, ohne Netzteil	104,90 €
HVR601SBDE	be quiet! SYSTEM POWER 7 600W - bulk -	76,31 €
HV1034UODE	ASUS R9290-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC mit MANTLE und Gaming Evolved Client, 2x DVI,HDMI, DisplayPort	287,03 €
HV13SB71DE	Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s	55,11 €
HV12Z742DE	Crucial MX100 SSD 512GB (2,5", 7mm)	182,99 €
HV207GB4DE	LG GH24NS bare schwarz	12,66 €
HVZPCDE	Rechner - Zusammenbau	29,99 €


Gesamtpreis: 1.555,53 €


Alle Preise sind Versandpreise


Du sagst also die 300 Euro mehr sind DDR-4 und ein X99 Board nicht wert?


Dann muss ich wohl nochmal in mich gehen und eine, zwei Nächte drüber schlafen,
hast bestimmt recht,...

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2015)

Man kann leider nicht genau testen, was DDR4 wirklich bringt, weil es keine Boards gibt, die DDR3 und 4 nutzen können, um es zu vergleichen. Aber bei DDR2 vs 3 war es fast kein Zugewinn an Leistung, und DDR4 ist zwar von den MB/s schneller, aber dafür ist die Reaktionszeit langsamer - genau wie auch innerhalb von DDR3, wenn du da zB DDR3-1333 mit DDR3-2400 vergleichst.  und so oder so ist RAM schon dermaßen schnell, dass die CPUs den Unterschied zu NOCH schnellerem RAM gar nicht nutzen können. Daher also nicht denken, dass ne CPU 20% schneller wäre oder so, nur weil DDR4 statt DDR3-RAM benutz wird. 

Die "normalen" Sockel 2011-3-Prozessoren sind teils in einigen Anwendungen ein gutes Stück schneller als ein zB Xeon 1231v3 oder Core i7-4770 oder 4790k für den Sockel 1150, aber das liegt nicht am RAM und Board, sondern eher daran, dass die sogar 6 Kerne und 12 Threads haben, was aber der Xeon 1620v3 nicht hat. Und es ist auch nur in manchen Anwendungen, längst nicht überall, und zudem dann auch oft nur so wenig, dass es den höheren Preis niemals rechtfertigt. 

Guckst du auch hier Intel Core i7-5820K und i7-5960X im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase  da ist in der MItte der Tabelle der Xeon 1231v3 und der Core i7-4770. Der i7-5820K für den Sockel 2011-3, der im Gegensatz zum Xeon 1620v3 ja sogar 2 Kerne mehr hat, ist  nicht Mal 15% schneller, kostet aber 100€ mehr als der Xeon 1231v3 UND man zahlt für das günstigste Board weitere 100€ drauf im Vergleich zum Sockel 1150 für ein Mittelklasseboard.  Die zweite Tabelle wiederum ist NUR mit Anwendungen, da wäre der i7-5820K zwar schneller - das ist schon ordentlich-  aber für den Aufpreis auch zu wenig, und das liegt wohl eher auch an den 6 Kernen, so dass der Xeon 1620v3 sicher schlechter abschneidet als +25%. 

So oder so sind die Core i7 für den Sockel 1150, und der Xeon 1231v3 IST ja fast identisch, hat nur keine eigene Grafikeinheit, absolute Top-CPUs, d.h. du brauchst Dir keine Sorgen machen, dass der Sockel 1150 vielleicht nur Mittelklasse ist und man 2011-3 nehmen MUSS für Top-Leistung.

Wegen des Boards: sofern ein Board nicht ganz extrem wichtige Features hat, die ein günstigeres nicht bietet, bringt Dir ein teures Board keinen Vorteil zu einem billigen. Es sollte vlt nicht das ALLERbilligste sein, aber wenn ich die H97-Boards für um die 80€ erwähne, dann ist das für Boards, mit denen man nicht übertakten will, absolute solide Mittelklasse - die wirklich billigen Boards kosten ja sogar nur 40-50€. 


Über Zukunftssicherheit brauchst Du Dir da auch keine Gedanken zu machen - denn wenn man nicht grad schon nach nem Jahr aufrüsten will, sondern erst nach frühestens 2-3 Jahren, ist es ohnehin fast immer so, dass ein kompletter Neukauf von CPU+Board+RAM die bessere Wahl ist, weil es da schon längst einen Sockel gib und du gar keine lohnenswerten CPUs mehr fürs alte Board findest. Du hast ja sicher vor, nach dem Kauf sicher eher 3-4 Jahre die CPU zu behalten und höchstens die Grafikkarte aufzurüsten, oder? Wenn du nämlich erst in 3-4 Jahren aufrüsten willst, kriegst du für den 2011-3 sicher auch nix lohnenswertes mehr, hast aber um die 200-250€ mehr bezahlt, obwohl der Xeon 1620 aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach noch nicht mal (nennenswert) schneller als der Xeon 1231v3 für 1150 ist.

Und wenn du vlt. noch als Pro-2011-3-Argument meinst "dann hab ich schon DDR4-RAM für die Zukunft" : wenn in vielleicht 3-4 Jahren DDR4 Standard ist, dann wird DDR3 vermutlich gebraucht recht hoch gehandelt. So war es nämlich mit DDR1, als DDR2 zum Standard wurde, und mit DDR2, als DDR3 Standard wurde. D.h. bis es mal so weit ist, dass DDR4 Standard wird, kannst du auch beim Kauf des Sockel 1150-Boards mit DDR3-RAM das dann alte DDR3 so gut verkaufen, dass du davon oder für einen kleinen Aufpreis gleichviel neues DDR4 kaufen kannst - es bringt also vermutlich auch nix, schon heute unbedingt DDR4 "haben" zu wollen, weil man meint, man spart sich dann vielleicht 3-4 Jahren beim Neukauf was.


----------



## INU-ID (16. Februar 2015)

Moin Mädels.



Sagengestalt schrieb:


> Meinen PC hatte ich 2007/2008 gekauft und dieser hat bis heute ordentlich durchgehalten,
> ohne großartig nachzurüsten.
> 
> Das erwarte ich von dem Neuen auch



Dann würde ich dir empfehlen keinen Quad-Core mehr zu kaufen, sondern einen i7-5820K o.ä. Das von dir in der ersten Zusammenstellung ausgesuchte Mainboard kostet ca. 80€ mehr als das günstigste 2011-3 Mobo, wenn man die zusätzlichen Anschlüsse nicht brauch, dann reicht auch das günstigste X99-Board. Mit 4x4GB = 16GB Speicher reichen auch 4 RAM-Slots (Quad-Channel), sehr unwahrscheinlich das die 16GB zur Laufzeit des Rechners nicht mehr ausreichend sein werden. Ein 16GB (4x4) DDR4-2400 Kit gibts auch schon ab etwa 180€. Beim Gehäuse könnte man ebenfalls noch nen Fuffi sparen, ohne das es sich auf die Performance auswirkt.



> Der große Gamer bin ich auch nicht mehr und hoffe das man mit der GTX960 noch was anfangen kann.


Eine ziemlich schwammige Beschreibung deiner Ansprüche. Wenn du (heute schon) mit spürbaren Einschränkungen beim spielen leben kannst, dann reicht auch ein Rechner für 800€ für die nächsten 7-8 Jahre. 


Das wichtigste für eine maßgeschneiderte Kaufempfehlung ist das Anwenderprofil. Wieviel spielst du (Prozentual), welche Spiele spielst du (ist die CPU wichtiger, die GPU - oder gar beides?), renderst/recodierst du häufig Videos, machst du irgendwelches Grid-Computing (und welches? CPU oder GPU?), oder nutzt andere Software zum Crunchen? Brauchst du Storage (Archiv-Speicher) im Rechner (zb. für ein Filmarchiv), oder reicht auch nur eine SSD fürs OS samt Anwendungen und eine Hand voll Spiele (brauchst also keine klassische HD mehr)? Soll der Rechner auch öfter mal (Tagsüber oder Nachts) durchlaufen (für Up- oder Downloads, Teamspeak usw.)? Dann wäre evtl. ein zusätzliches/kleines/sparsames System (DL-Rechner) sinnvoll.

Ohne die Antworten auf solche Fragen kann man immer nur eine Standard-Empfehlung aussprechen.


Weitermachen.

Edit:


Herbboy schrieb:


> Guckst du auch hier Intel Core i7-5820K und i7-5960X im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase    da ist in der MItte der Tabelle der Xeon 1231v3 und der Core i7-4770.   Der i7-5820K für den Sockel 2011-3, der im Gegensatz zum Xeon 1620v3  ja  sogar 2 Kerne mehr hat, ist  nicht Mal 15% schneller, kostet aber  100€  mehr als der Xeon 1231v3 UND man zahlt für das günstigste Board  weitere  100€ drauf im Vergleich zum Sockel 1150 für ein  Mittelklasseboard.



Ich zitiere mal aus deinem Link:


> Bei Spiele wird es interessant. Der gegenüber Ivy Bridge-E  geringere  Takt der drei neuen CPUs größere Auswirkungen, weil Spiele in  der Regel  zwar mit zwei oder vier Kernen skalieren, sechs und  insbesondere acht  aber nur selten von Nutzen sind. Der Vorsprung  schrumpft auf nur wenige  Prozent zusammen. Drei von acht Titeln machen  den Unterschied aus:  Borderlands, F1 2012 und The Elder Scrolls V:  Skyrim.


In nur 3  Spielen macht es einen Unterschied, aber dann gleich so stark,  das sie  selbst im Ranking über 8 Spiele noch (wenn auch gering) vorne  liegen. In  5 von 8 Spielen ist also kein Unterschied spürbar, bei 3  Titeln  hingegen ein Deutlicher. Das spricht jetzt nicht gerade gegen  einen  Hexacore, vor allem wenn man eines der 3 Spiele spielt.

Hier mal das Fazit von Tom:


> Der für den Core i7-5820K aufgerufene Preis liegt nur wenige Euro   über  dem des Core i7-4790K, aber dafür bietet die neue CPU ganze  sechs   Rechenkerne, 15 MByte L3-Cache, ein wenig mehr  Zukunftssicherheit,   Quad-Channel DDR4 und deutlich mehr seitens der  CPU bereitgestellte   PCI-Express-Lanes. *Letztlich erweist sich somit der Erwerb des Core i7-5820K als die klügste Wahl.*


( Quelle: Fazit:   Intels Haswell-E - Modernste CPU-Architektur für Enthusiasten -   Haswell-E ist da: Core i7-5960X, i7-5930K und i7-5820K im Test )

Dazu kommt, das hier eine lange Laufzeit angestrebt wird. Wenn ich mich   nicht irre, dann soll das nächste Windows bzgl. Multi-Core einen   ordentlichen Schub bringen (Spekulation). Manche glauben sogar, das die   Architektur der aktuellen Konsolen massiv dazu beitragen wird, das   kommende Konsolenports immer häufiger mehr als 4 Kerne nutzen möchten.   Und die meisten der relevanten Alltags-Tools (zb. Packer) nutzen schon   länger gerne mehr als 4 Kerne. Und wenn das Budget es hergibt, man es   sich also Leisten kann - warum nicht?

Herb, sei nicht immer so geizig mit dem Geld anderer Leute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagengestalt (17. Februar 2015)

Moin,

zu meinem Nutzungsverhalten, ich mache alles aber nichts richtig.  

Familienvater mit wenig Zeit.

Ich finde es gut das man hier auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück geholt wird.

Von anfänglichen "Materialschlachten" liest man hier viel.

Ich werde mich wohl für die günstigste Variante entscheiden.

Könnt ihr mir noch ein alternatives Gehäuse empfehlen?

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2015)

Also, ein Gehäuse von Fractal Design mit ähnlicher Optik und deutlich günstiger gibt es ebenfalls Fractal Design Core 2500 (FD-CA-CORE-2500-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  da hast du auch genug Platz für alles und zwei Lüfter mit drin. Es gibt aber da viel Auswahl, zB auch Cooltek Antiphon Airflow schwarz, schallgedämmt (CT AP-AF/600045790) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Corsair Carbide Series SPEC-02 mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011051-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Cooltek Antiphon schwarz, schallgedämmt (600045760) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ... is halt die Frage, was Du da nun ausgeben wolltest - sicher halt weniger als für das vorher angedachte 


@INU:  der 2011-3 ist halt was für "Enthusiasten", für Leute, die auch beim So 1150 quasi das teurst Mögliche zusammenstellen würden. Denn das Fazit bei tom's Hardware bezieht sich auf den Vergleich 5820k vs. i7-4970k + echt teurem Z97-OC-Board (ab 170€ ) - DANN ist der 5820k sicher die bessere Wahl, weil der Aufpreis nicht mehr besonders hoch ist. Aber allein der Aufpreis beim 4790K mit dem teuren Board im Vergleich zu einem Xeon 1231v3 + Standardboard ist ja schon bei fast 200€ und lohnt sich überhaupt nicht, selbst NUR der Aufpreis des 4790k zum Xeon ist schon zweifelhaft, was Preis-Leistung angeht. Man müsste an sich den 5820k mit dem Xeon 1231v3 vergleichen, und da ist der Aufpreis des 2011-3-Paketes IMO einfach viel zu hoch. Und Sagengestalt wollte ja ohnehin nur den Xeon für 2011-3, der "nur" 8 Threads hat. 

Überhaupt: wo siehst Du bei dem Test denn bei den Spielen überhaupt einen deutlichen Unterschied? ^^ ich sehe da maximal 10% mehr Leistung durch den 5820K, in zwei Spielen sogar weniger Leistung als beim 4790k, nur bei StarSwarm Stresstest sind es 15%, was aber bei weitem noch nicht "deutlich" ist, zumal es echt völlig wurscht ist, ob man nun 199 oder 175 FPS hat...  ^^

Es geht ja nicht um die Frage wie vor einigen Jahren, ob man vlt. 50-100€ mehr wegen Quadcore statt Dualcore ausgibt, sondern du hast  mit dem Xeon 1231 oder einem i7 für den 1150 definitiv eine Top-CPU, die eh schon mit den 8 Threads "zukunftssicher" ist, weil ja selbst 8 Kern-Support in Games erst noch im Kommen ist.  Da ist also nur die Frage, ob der 5820K vielleicht NOCH besser sein könnte - und selbst wenn er 10-15% schneller ist: du zahlst dann eben direkt 200€ Aufpreis zu einem Xeon 1231v3-Paket und kannst sicher bis zum St.Nimmerleinstag warten, bis mal die 12 statt 8 Threads des 5820K in Games was bringen, weil 100pro nicht vor Ende der aktuellen Konsolengeneration mehr als 8 Kerne unterstützt werden. 

FALLS man intensiv auch Anwendungen macht, die von den 12 Threads profitieren, kann man den 5820k ja nehmen - aber auch da ist die Frage, ob es einem den Aufpreis wert ist, weil das 1150-Paket ja trotzdem extrem stark ist. Es geht dann nur um die Frage "sehr stark oder extrem stark"


----------



## Sagengestalt (19. Februar 2015)

So, vielen Dank nochmal.

Dies ist meine finale Zusammenstellung, wobei da durch cleveren Einkauf noch locker 50€ und mehr drin sitzen.

Ich habe zusätzlich für das Define R5 noch zwei Fractal 140er Lüfter dazubestellt, für 12€ das Stück.
Somit sind es 4 Lüfter. 

Das Netzteil habe ich für 94€ bekommen ist zwar recht teuer aber gute Qualität und 5 Jahre Garantie.

Grüße 


Die von Ihnen erstellte Konfiguration kann unter diesem Link aufgerufen werden:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/pcconfigurator/meinpc/1264012


HVALTYAXDEIntel Xeon E3-1231v3, 3,4GHz, LGA1150, 8MB Cache, Tray255,59 
HV30WL03DECoollaboratory Liquid Pro Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste7,99 
HV1135REDEASRock H87 Pro4, Sockel 1150, ATX76,64 
HV30AP50DEAlpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken 2 - AMD/Intel38,69 
HV20MI49DE16GB Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9128,70 
HV203FE5DEFRACTAL DESIGN Define R5 Black, ATX, ohne Netzteil104,90 
HVR600PMDEbe quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 10 600W CM107,05 
HV1034UODEASUS R9290-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC mit MANTLE und Gaming Evolved Client, 2x DVI,HDMI, DisplayPort295,35 
HV13SB71DESeagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s55,11 
HV12Z742DECrucial MX100 SSD 512GB (2,5", 7mm)182,99 

Gesamtpreis: 1.253,01 

Alle Preise sind Versandpreise


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2015)

4 Lüfter sind eigentlich der absolute Overkill, das sollte Dir klar sein. In einem mittelmäßigen Gehäuse reichen je ein Lüfter vorne (unten, Luft reinsaugen) und hinten (mitte oder oben, Luft raus) völlig aus      Und "mehr" Lüfter können da sogar für Unruhe der Luftströme sorgen und den Airflow verschlechtern - da also mal genau testen, was Sinn macht. Vlt macht es auch einfach nur Sinn, den vorderen Standardlüfter zu ersetzen, weil der 140er leiser arbeitet. Oder vorne die beiden 140er rein, um die Kühlung der R9 290 zu unterstützen, die halt recht warm werden kann und DANN bei ihrer eigenen Lüftung durchaus hörbar aufdreht. 

Und als Kühler hätte ichj den "ECO" genommen, denn der Brocken 2 ist an sich nur fürs Übertakten gedacht. Beim Board eher das H97, nicht H87 - aber wenn du es schon bestellt hast, isses auch okay.


----------



## Sagengestalt (19. Februar 2015)

Nein, habe noch nicht alles bestellt, der Brocken steht u.a. noch aus, lass mich da gerne belehren. Mit den Lüften werde ich ausgiebig testen, ich gebe zu etwas übertrieben,...
Das Spielkind ist da mit mir durchgegangen.


----------



## Sagengestalt (19. Februar 2015)

Ups, ja mein Fehler bein Board, das falsche ausgewählt.

Gibt es aktuell nicht beim Hardwareversand, daher habe ich wohl das falsche ausgewählt,...


Hmmm, komisch das ASRock H97 Pro4, gibt es doch im Shop wird mir aber nicht angeboten, in meiner Konfiguration!?
Habe ich falsch zusammengestellt?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2015)

Es könnte sein, dass der Xeon nicht offiziell für das Board geeignet ist laut Infos vom Shop - dann nimm ruhig das H87, das ist auch kein Nachteil. Beim H97 wäre man normalerweise einfach sicherer, dass eine der neuen CPU ohne BIOS-Update läuft. Denn den H87-Chipsatz gab es schon, bevor der Xeon 1231 erschient, der H97 ist halt neuer. Aber wenn hardwareversand selbst das so vorschlägt, dann klappt das auch. Ne Alternative wäre zB das Gigabyte GA-H97-UD3, oder auch das H97M Pro4, wenn du nicht unbedingt noch viele Steckkarten außer der Graka einbauen willst.


----------



## Sagengestalt (19. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mir das mal bei alternate konfigurieren lassen, dort war es kein Problem mit den ASRock H97 Pro4, eventuell die Datenbank beim Hardwareversand nicht korrekt/vollständig!? 

Mein alter PC läuft jetzt auch wieder mit dem neuen Netzteil.

Jetzt kann ich in aller Ruhe die noch fehlenden Komponenten bestellen und ohne Streß umziehen,... 

Grüße

P.S.: von der Herstelletseite

Supports 5th*Generation Intel®*Core™ i7/i5/i3/Pentium®/Celeron®Processors (Socket 1150)Supports New 4th*and 4th*Generation Intel®*Xeon®/Core™ i7/i5/i3/Pentium®/Celeron®*Processors (Socket 1150)


Ne, alles gut die CPU steht in der Liste der kompatiblen CPU's.

1150*XeonE3-1231v3(C0)Haswell-R3.4GHz8MB80WAll

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2015)

jo, DASS der geht, da war ich mir auch sicher - aber das scheint halt bei hardwareversand nicht eingetragen worden zu sein, das ist alles


----------

